# Ugl vs human grade vs animal grade



## GH Consigliere (Feb 22, 2011)

ok first who got human grade gear and who got the rest. and why would you take deca for dogs ?  i understand deca and test for loins their test would make you into a beast .lol


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 22, 2011)

I think better to take GMP animal gear then UGL gear home made! its just me!

also vet gear is gmp made for vet!


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 22, 2011)

GMP relates to animal gear? I thought the WHO had to do with humans.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 22, 2011)

All what is real human gear thats all


----------



## supperfly1977 (Feb 22, 2011)

what about geneza? any one here anything on this product


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 22, 2011)

supperfly1977 said:


> what about geneza? any one here anything on this product



Geneza is good IMO, human grade, vet grade, ugl. To me is the same compound. Now of course you got more chances of getting the best quality when you buy hg. Its all about saving money by talking the risk. If you want to be 99% safe ---->HG is for you.


----------



## Grozny (Feb 23, 2011)

Chino0823 said:


> ok first who got human grade gear and who got the rest. and why would you take deca for dogs ?  i understand deca and test for loins their test would make you into a beast .lol



API is produced in different grades. There are several grades of quality human-grade for parenterals or for tabs, GMP-grade, animal grade. Some good guys are telling “we use human grade API for the dog formulations” some bad ones telling “we use animal grade stuff on humans”. All of them are not very hazardous if operated and stored properly. Typically, the main problem of API is the content of free hormone, i.e. testosterone enanthate contains more or less free testosterone and some amount of enantic acid. These  components are not hazardous, but significant content of the testosterone causes low temperature sedimentation of the drug or turbidity.

 Fakers are trying to suppress this effect by overdosing BA. Widespread problem is the presence of moisture in formulation. This is a key feature that allows verify the quality of a drug. Where is the moisture coming from? First of, low quality oil, API stored in refrigerator in an opened can (fakers are usually makes small amounts, so they can not use factory pack at once), and the third path-way  through bad stoppers during the sterilization in water-steam autoclave. In general, moister is the enemy number one of oil-based formulations, especially if it is a handicraft drug. Moisture causes hydrolysis of ester, loss of solubility, turbidity and sedimentation of the API. How we do detect moisture? We can look if the oil in vial is wetting the glass. Low quality mixtures have a poor wetting. We can check if the sediments are present as well. It is easy take a laser pointer, shake vial vigorously and watch for the particles in passing light, use a dark room to find illuminated particles. Sediments are coming to handicraft with oil, API powder, and from ambient air (it could be just a usual dust). Factory made drugs are produced in dust-free rooms, API and oil are stored in sealed cans. Before the packing oil solution is normally filtered through 0,22 mkm filter. It is obviously that factory-made drugs have no sediments.

I discovered basics methods  of a fake detection and some ideas where problems are come from and how to find them fast, - the pain in the injection site, moisture detection and sediments detection. These methods are not very reliable. Sure, if you will find the turbidity or sediments it is 99% fake. But sometimes you will be unable to check the drug with these methods. Now I’ll describe I brief advanced techniques and methods of chemical analysis. In general there are two major problems here  the dosage and the API kind. It is well-known problem when API is under dosed and if it is substituted with another one, or the both cases in the same time  for example vial contains 25 mg/ml of trenbolone acetate and 25 mg/ml of testosterone propionate instead of 50 mg/ml of trenbolone acetate...


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 23, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> Geneza is good IMO, human grade, vet grade, ugl. To me is the same compound. Now of course you got more chances of getting the best quality when you buy hg. Its all about saving money by talking the risk. If you want to be 99% safe ---->HG is for you.



Agree.
There are some Good UGL's out there that do just as good as HG.


----------



## Grozny (Feb 23, 2011)

GP is best UG on the market, almost each batch of their prods is analysed, but nothing can be compared to quality of HG gear, so think twice before buying dirty cheap UGL's, there is always a reason for a very very low prices.


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 23, 2011)

Grozny said:


> GP is best UG on the market, almost each batch of their prods is analysed, but nothing can be compared to quality of HG gear, so think twice before buying dirty cheap UGL's, there is always a reason for a very very low prices.


 
I agree. If I am going to use UGL, GP is the only choice I feel comfortable with.  HG is the way to go hands down.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 23, 2011)

Good info


----------



## FlawlessFinish (Feb 23, 2011)

What does UGL stand for?


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 23, 2011)

Under ground labs lol i hope that was not a real question


----------



## jucied up (Feb 23, 2011)

supperfly1977 said:


> what about geneza? any one here anything on this product


Gp the best stuff out there that's coming from experience go to naps.net all gp,products are the highest hg gear there is


----------



## jucied up (Feb 23, 2011)

Chino0823 said:


> Under ground labs lol i hope that was not a real question



Lmbo dude I'm pretty sure it was a real ? Wow that dudes got a lot to learn


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 23, 2011)

GP is not Human Grade but it is a very good reputable UGL.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 23, 2011)

Humm is Genshi labs ugl


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes


----------



## prop01 (Feb 23, 2011)

FlawlessFinish said:


> What does UGL stand for?


 
If you don't know , that is a good question . Now you know , if you were not kidding .


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 27, 2011)

Lol


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Feb 27, 2011)

how about rotex test e? comes in an amp


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 28, 2011)

I haven't heard of that maybe someone else has.  I am thinking UGL though not sure on that.  Is the maker Rotex


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 28, 2011)

Asia Pharma?


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 28, 2011)

Asia Pharma?


----------



## ROID (Feb 28, 2011)

I know some of AP products are registered but a few things I just don't know how they can claim to be HG. HI explained a little, but I would like to hear why they make some claims.

I don't think EQ has ever been produced for human use ??

Eitherway, I think there lab is top notch and the gear is good. Consistent and dosed correctly. Its worth the extra money for me. 

 I can't count all the posts were someone is complaining about injection pain from some of the UG labs. Not just a little pain but immobilizing pain. That is absolutely not normal. There should not be that amount of pain with any hormone.

I have used a few UG labs that were very good but none are around anymore; not the ones I am referring too.

 The past 12 months I haven't been impressed with the UG labs I have gotten products from.


----------



## weightslayer (Feb 28, 2011)

ROID said:


> I know some of AP products are registered but a few things I just don't know how they can claim to be HG. HI explained a little, but I would like to hear why they make some claims.
> 
> I don't think EQ has ever been produced for human use ??
> 
> ...


 i have experienced pain like that from some UG shit. but, thats basically because of over dosed BA in the mix. which, i might add is a common practice when making low dosed, or what some call water downed gear also, to kill any infection when not to sure of a sterile environment.


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 28, 2011)

ROID said:


> I know some of AP products are registered but a few things I just don't know how they can claim to be HG. HI explained a little, but I would like to hear why they make some claims.
> 
> I don't think EQ has ever been produced for human use ??
> 
> ...


 
I agree with you Roid. There are a few reasons why I am suspicous that AP may not be Human Grade. I do believe some of their products have approval for Human use but they were featured in Underground Anabolics and did very well. They were actually the lab that allowed William Llewellyn to view how they make their products with detailed descriptions. Why would you allow your company be in a book called Underground anabolics if you are HG though. They were tested with all the other UGLs. They also make products that were never approved for Human Use which further implies that they are not HG. Tren and Eq are not and never were approved for Human use. People seem to be pushing that AP is Human Grade very hard and the prices are higher than other known HG gear. I believe that their products are of very good quality and are made to high standards. I think that their products like the tren and EQ are probably as close as you can get to HG versions of these products. I am not sold that they are HG because of the reasons I stated. Anyone can say it is HG but how can you prove it? Some labs even have papers showing their licenses to make products for Human Use yet people still deny that they are HG. Who do you beilieve when you can't trust anyone? If it is a UGL it is in a class of it own IMO because the reviews seem to be great. I would use these products based on this. The prices are too high in my opinion because you can get Test in the US with a prescription for close to the same price and we are talking Name brands like Pfizer. There are European HG companies out there cheaper than AP with proven quality and are well known to be HG without a doubt. AP is good stuff either way. Will be trying it eventually.  This is just my opinion on this subject.  In reality I don't know whether AP is HG or a UGL hard to tell.


----------

